# Looking for a HVAC installer



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

My central ac/heat unit is toast. I'm looking for a company that can install a new unit. Does anyone come recommended on PFF? Thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Mooneyham Heating & Air Conditioning
4061 Avalon Blvd Milton, FL 32583
(850) 312-0171
www.mooneyhamhvac.com


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Shop around when I was looking prices varied about 2500 on the exact same unit. Hamrick heating and air won out on price by 750 against koolbreeze


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have worked with:
economy Heat and Air,
and
Hollenback Electric heating and air


both did a good solid job...


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigwill4life on here at 850 450 4286, his name is Will, he does that for a living.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Called economy because they serviced it last. He says he probably cant be beat at $4280 12 months same as cash for a 3 ton Rheem unit


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I shopped hard, Commanders Air on New Warrington won my biz


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Not so quick*



cody&ryand said:


> Shop around when I was looking prices varied about 2500 on the exact same unit. Hamrick heating and air won out on price by 750 against koolbreeze


Based in this recommendation - I used them for a repair. Changed out my blower motor, service charge, bracket for universal motor - $600. A bit excessive in my opinion. Quoted me $5500 for a 3T Goodman replacement. No wonder they drive new F350's! 

Just my experience with this outfit.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing against any of the Previously mentioned Names.

If you want an Honest Evaluation of your Situation, you would do well to include Sean Anderson in where you get pricing.


https://www.andersonairllc.com/ 









.


----------

